

Ask HN: Domain Registrar to Switch from Moniker? - RomanPushkin

I&#x27;ve been using Moniker for about 10 years, everything was fine. But I can&#x27;t live with their new UI. It end up with charging me twice because of that shitty UI and numerous errors. Finally, now it shows that I have no domains at all. So I can&#x27;t set my IPs, DNS, update records, etc. Ticket submitted, but the quality of response is ultra low. What domain registrars do you use?
======
kaolinite
I really couldn't recommend Hover enough. I switched from Gandi (who I was
very happy with - and still am, in fact, they're a great registrar too). Their
interface is great - incredibly clear, simple and fast. Their support is even
better.

The only downside is the email hosting. I was used to free email hosting from
Gandi so it's annoying having to pay now - $10/year/mailbox.

Huge advantage of Hover: if you have domains elsewhere, you can give them your
credentials for the old registrar and they'll log in and transfer your domains
over (and DNS, etc). Saves a bunch of time.

Finally, if you don't go with Hover, go with Gandi. Their interface isn't
nearly as nice but the support is good and they won't screw you around.

~~~
stephenr
Hover are a scumbag registrar and should be boycotted the same degree as
godaddy.

ICANN rules _require_ registrars to support DNSSEC for clients, but hover use
their "reseller wholly owned by the registrar" status to avoid consequences
for not implementing support for DNSSEC.

To add insult to injury, they claim they "support" DNSSEC because you can
submit a support ticket for them to manually upload the required data, at a
cost of $500 per time per domain.

~~~
kaolinite
Whilst that may be bad, I hardly think it puts them in the same tier as
GoDaddy. In fact, it seems your problem is mainly with Tucows, rather than
Hover. Nevertheless, the problem with GoDaddy isn't the feature set or product
offering, it's the way they treat their customers. Hover could certainly bring
the price down on DNSSEC support but that really doesn't make them a "scumbag
registrar". Do you really think that's fair?

~~~
stephenr
Tucows own hover. Several staff even work on both the wholesale and retail
teams.

They responded to customer queries about DNSSEC support for four years with
"yes it's coming soon". It was only when someone filed an ICANN complaint that
they admitted they are not and were never working on support, and have no
plans to.

They specifically market themselves as "no upswell, no hassle" \- so yes I
think their behaviour warrants being called scumbags and any number of other
less polite names too.

------
sjs382
I use name.com and I've bene using them for what feels like a decade?

They're fine, nothing special—but that's what you want, right? I register
domains there, and the name-servers automatically get set to my defaults, so I
don't interact with them much.

Importantly, they aren't obnoxious about up-selling, they send 2-3 email
notifications before a domain expires (1 month out, then again in the days
before expiry), and you can mark individual domains as auto-renew or not.

------
caseyf7
Amazon and Hover are worth a look.

